# Why must Commercials blow your head off?



## Michaelaw (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## JMLPictures (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool Picture!

I also just checked out your blog really quick and I love your city shots! The bridge one is amazing!

josh


----------

